# Doughnut shop hit with a molotv cocktail after drag-queen art show



## Nothereed (Nov 22, 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/11/04/donut-hole-molotov-cocktail-drag/


I'm on a bad news posting spree. Lot's I missed back in November. What a great time.
But person in MAGA hat, threw a molotv inside the building. Not a whole lot of damage was done, so that's the kinda good news about it.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 22, 2022)

sad how they got a fucking bottle of fire thrown at them, FR WTF

found another article on it as well

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/okla...rag-queen-art-show_n_6363d054e4b05786da5ed353


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 22, 2022)

Over here there was a shooting at a Gay Club [drag queen type]

Butthole was caught [n beaten with his own gun] by patrons and held for police. YaY


----------

